# Lathes



## dudstuen (Jan 24, 2015)

I am looking for updated feedback of what lathes people are using and to why they prefer that particular lathe. I am currently using a Delta 46-460 and am overall pleased with it but am looking to add another lathe to the shop .Mini/Midi lathe for turning mostly wood. Thank you in advance for your feedback and comments.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 24, 2015)

Larger, smaller, metal? What are you wanting to turn?


----------



## dudstuen (Jan 24, 2015)

Mini Lathe, turning mostly wood.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 24, 2015)

Metal mini lathe will give you extra choices when want to expand your turnings. You can still turn wood on it also.


----------



## Old Codger (Jan 24, 2015)

I currently have a Jet 1221VS and couldn't be more pleased with it...  It has a few short comings, but nothing serious (i.e.; paint vs powder coating, loose VS switch) but love it's power and heft.  I also have a Rikon 1216VS and also like it!  It's a perfect little lathe w/plenty of power and light enough to take to demo's/shows, etc.  It doubles as my buffing station when not in use as a lathe.  Can't go wrong w/either company's midi's...great products/service and dependability!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 25, 2015)

dudstuen said:


> I am looking for updated feedback of what lathes people are using and to why they prefer that particular lathe. I am currently using a Delta 46-460 and am overall pleased with it but am looking to add another lathe to the shop .Mini/Midi lathe for turning mostly wood. Thank you in advance for your feedback and comments.



Usually when you get a new lathe you go bigger, don't you? 

I would think that everything you could turn on the smaller lathe, you could turn on the Delta.

Unless you set up one of the lathes just for drilling, buffing, etc, I would save your money for something else.


----------



## wyone (Jan 25, 2015)

well actually I have a Grizzly G0462 and a Jet 1014.  I use them for different things.  If I am turning pens, my only choice is really the Jet.  I love the size of it and it just seems better for the use.  For bowls, well unless they are really small I walk over to the Grizzly.


----------



## Kendallqn (Jan 25, 2015)

You state that you already have a good quality delta midi lathe now and want to add to your shop. Why would you want another midi. I would go bigger for a second lathe. My second lathe is a Powermatic full size and I love it.  My mini is now relegated to a buffing station. I find I can do everything I could ever do on the small lathe on the big one with the advantage of a bigger heavier more stable base to work from. And I can turn big stuff as well when I want to.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 25, 2015)

wyone said:


> well actually I have a Grizzly G0462 and a Jet 1014.  I use them for different things.  If I am turning pens, my only choice is really the Jet.  I love the size of it and it just seems better for the use.  For bowls, well unless they are really small I walk over to the Grizzly.



That's really my point . I have a Powermatic 3520 and a Jet 1014. I do about 99% of my turning on the PM and mainly use the Jet for drilling and buffing.

Since the OP already has a midi lathe it just doesn't make sense to me to buy another midi/mini lathe. Unless of course you are going from non-variable speed to variable speed


----------



## LeeR (Jan 25, 2015)

jimofsanston said:


> Metal mini lathe will give you extra choices when want to expand your turnings. You can still turn wood on it also.



I'd go for a metal lathe also.  Especially if you really do not want/need a larger lathe.  I had a mini metal lathe I sold before I got my Rikon midi for wood.  There are times I wish I had the ability to turn metal for something special, or to be able to precisely turn a wood blank to an exact, and uniform, diameter by using the longitudinal feed.  

I do turn brass and copper fitting for tool handle ferrules, but a mini metal lathe would really open up the possibilities.


----------



## BSea (Jan 25, 2015)

I also have a Delta 46-460.  I can't imagine getting anything smaller unless portability was a consideration.  It has VS, reverse, and plenty of power for it's size.  I also have a Big Dog 7X14 mini metal lathe.  The metal lathe is still something I'm learning to use, but it has come in handy for a few things so far.  I've just really scratched the surface with it, and I can see where it will be a bigger asset down the road.

When I buy another wood lathe, it will be bigger.  My goal is about a year from now getting something so I can turn larger bowls.


----------



## Old Codger (Jan 26, 2015)

I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here, but I sorta understand _dudstuen's issue...  I have a Rikon 1215VS and loved it, but wanted a little more powerful and sturdy lathe so I selected the Jet 1221VS which is a little heftier plus has a few more features (i.e.; reverse, indexes, etc.) because I couldn't afford at least a $1,000 difference in features (i.e; powermatic, laguna, etc.).  Jet/Rikon didn't offer the additional features for a larger mid size lathe or a smaller full size lathe for the price and as far as I know, still doesn't.  Non-variable speed lathes are not a consideration as far as I'm concerned but I would like a multi-position headstock and shorter bedways for bowl turning, but I'd also like a new classic 1968 Mustang convertible for free also...  Any comments and suggestions are welcome!  Safe turning to all and hope __dudstuen can profit from the comments!
_


----------



## thrustmonkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Just saw a picture of a new 2015 715hp Mustang. Kinda looked like a carp.


----------

